# bit portal



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just for research you understand but a mate told me about a download site called something like "bitportal" the other day. Tried a few search engines but nothing comes up to do with this. If I was to try another (which I,m not) can someone recommend anything else they have heard of(but obviously not used). ps. It would be more for concert dvd and audio if I used it.(which I wont). All help appreciated.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bit torrent is what you are looking for.

Bit torrent is not illegal at all. It is a way of sharing files with other peers across the Internet. What you share with other people can be illegal if it is copyrighted material and you don't have the rights to share it.


----------

